# Body Shaving With DE Safety Razor?



## RoskaL

most people say de safetys are the best for a close shave with less irritation etc but most only use on there chops. anyone use them for chest, abs etc? are they any better than cartridge razors?

im getting annoyed with the price of Gillette/ wilkinson sword which is ridiculous atm so might invest in a decent DE if theyre good to go?


----------



## Heath

Have a go on the sack and report back.

Every trial needs a guinea pig


----------



## RoskaL

Heath said:


> Have a go on the sack and report back.
> 
> Every trial needs a guinea pig


I'll post pics aswell.............. from hospital


----------



## mrssalvatore

Coco OIL not the butter rub that everywhere after helps and stops in growing hairs and irritating bits


----------



## mrssalvatore

All else fails

Use veet or immac


----------



## MRSTRONG

waxing is by far the best option


----------



## mrssalvatore

ewen said:


> waxing is by far the best option


And the most painful


----------



## MRSTRONG

mrssalvatore said:


> And the most painful


worst part is chest and stomach the rest isnt that bad , it only lasts seconds anyway .


----------



## mills91

mrssalvatore said:


> All else fails
> 
> Use veet or immac


Is that any good?

Not the hairiest so it wouldnt need to work its magic on something that resembles a gorilla, just light hairs


----------



## MRSTRONG

mills91 said:


> Is that any good?
> 
> Not the hairiest so it wouldnt need to work its magic on something that resembles a gorilla, just light hairs


its very good but smells , you can burn soft skin so use sensitive veet , dont leave it on more than 5 mins :cursing:


----------



## MRSTRONG

waxing is best as ive proved


----------



## HDU

I sometimes shave just using this and get the cleanest shave ever be careful on the sack and other sensitive parts!'


----------



## RoskaL

HDU said:


> I sometimes shave just using this and get the cleanest shave ever be careful on the sack and other sensitive parts!'


 im really hoping thats a joke?


----------



## Heath

RoskaL said:


> im really hoping thats a joke?


Looks like 1 of Dexters kill tools :lol:


----------



## mrbritish

HDU said:


> I sometimes shave just using this and get the cleanest shave ever be careful on the sack and other sensitive parts!'


blade from a scraper ???


----------



## HDU

RoskaL said:


> im really hoping thats a joke?


Course not, blades used in cut throats such a clean shave


----------



## RoskaL

I think I'd end up looking like a lost a fight with wolverine with that lol


----------



## mrssalvatore

mills91 said:


> Is that any good?
> 
> Not the hairiest so it wouldnt need to work its magic on something that resembles a gorilla, just light hairs


Yes very good but as ewen said its can burn so use the sensitive one


----------



## danny-s-88

I use a DE razor shaves really close, and the blades are cheap as chips compared to cartridge ones, Also got a open razor, used it once never again ......


----------



## BetterThanYou

danny-s-88 said:


> I use a DE razor shaves really close, and the blades are cheap as chips compared to cartridge ones, Also got a open razor, used it once never again ......


yep DE razor plus Feather japanese blades, there is nothing better


----------



## rectus

I'd not heard of the Double Edged Razor before so I looked it up, not sure what the fuss is about. I use a Gillette Fusion Power Proglide which does a fantastic job. I change the blade about once per year and I shave my face and chest with it.

I've tried using Veet and Nair but they don't work, I guess my hair is too thick.


----------



## RoskaL

BetterThanYou said:


> yep DE razor plus Feather japanese blades, there is nothing better


I'll invest in one over the weekend


----------



## resten

Boots own brand triple blades. I just stock up when the blades are on sale.


----------



## Dazza

Tried it once with a straight, I wouldn't advise it.

@RoskaL I'd buy a selection, personally I hate feathers astra sp for me.


----------



## hometrainer

Waxing will last a lot longer than shaving and as ewen says its not to bad after a while stomach and back of the neck are worst for me, once had arm pits done and once was enough.


----------



## RoskaL

haha i think ill skip the waxing, its more the sound of the rip i dont like


----------



## RoskaL

Ordered a edwin Jagger de89 and some feather blades to muck about with


----------



## RoskaL

By far the best Razer iv used


----------



## rectus

RoskaL said:


> By far the best Razer iv used


But why?! My Gillette Fusion cuts perfectly so I cannot see why would people would need to go elsewhere.


----------



## RoskaL

because a fusion is what 15quid or so to buy replacement blades and you only get like 4. £3.50 for a pack of 10 for that. its a hell of alot sharper. blades last longer. it doesnt clog up. you dont get razor burn or ingrown hairs. they last alot longer

fusion are just a pricey gimmick, blades dont last. not that sharp. etc


----------



## Heath

rectus said:


> But why?! My Gillette Fusion cuts perfectly so I cannot see why would people would need to go elsewhere.


price of blades I would guess..

can anyone confirm if these DE safety razers would suit someone prone to cutting with gillete fusions for example?


----------



## RoskaL

as long as you dont put pressure on and let the weight of the razor do the work your good to go.

im no expert mind but the shave is awesome



Heath said:


> price of blades I would guess..
> 
> can anyone confirm if these DE safety razers would suit someone prone to cutting with gillete fusions for example?


----------



## Heath

RoskaL said:


> as long as you dont put pressure on and let the weight of the razor do the work your good to go.
> 
> im no expert mind but the shave is awesome


Really want to give it a blast but always cut myself with normal shavers so scared I will slit my throat or something :lol:


----------



## RoskaL

thought i would lol was quite suprised how easy it was to use and no pain at the end


----------



## rectus

RoskaL said:


> because a fusion is what 15quid or so to buy replacement blades and you only get like 4. £3.50 for a pack of 10 for that. its a hell of alot sharper. blades last longer. it doesnt clog up. you dont get razor burn or ingrown hairs. they last alot longer
> 
> fusion are just a pricey gimmick, blades dont last. not that sharp. etc


Hmmm ok I will take this into consideration. I don't have the problem of cost with my Fusion as I change my blade every 6-12 months because my skin isn't very sensitive so it can take a bit of drag.


----------



## Heath

RoskaL said:


> thought i would lol was quite suprised how easy it was to use and no pain at the end


got the link to that 1 you brought?


----------



## RoskaL

rectus said:


> Hmmm ok I will take this into consideration. I don't have the problem of cost with my Fusion as I change my blade every 6-12 months because my skin isn't very sensitive so it can take a bit of drag.


yeh my skin doesnt like that, i get razor burn pretty easy with any drag and a fusion doesnt stay sharp for me at all. so this seems the best route as i can replace the blade really cheaply and its a hell of alot sharper so no drag


----------



## RoskaL

Heath said:


> got the link to that 1 you brought?


yeh the companies awesome they sent some fudge aswell lol http://www.traditionalshaving.co.uk/edwin-jagger/4265053-Edwin-Jagger-DE-Razor-Chrome-Plated-DE89.html

it was half price on amazon but i missed it by a day -_-

id also recomend the feather blades as theyre rated as the sharpest but the razor itself does come with 5 derby blades


----------



## Heath

RoskaL said:


> yeh the companies awesome they sent some fudge aswell lol http://www.traditionalshaving.co.uk/edwin-jagger/4265053-Edwin-Jagger-DE-Razor-Chrome-Plated-DE89.html
> 
> it was half price on amazon but i missed it by a day -_-
> 
> id also recomend the feather blades as theyre rated as the sharpest but the razor itself does come with 5 derby blades


cheers & repped. :thumb:


----------



## rectus

RoskaL said:


> yeh my skin doesnt like that, i get razor burn pretty easy with any drag and a fusion doesnt stay sharp for me at all. so this seems the best route as i can replace the blade really cheaply and its a hell of alot sharper so no drag


I'm probably better off with my Fusion then as that isn't an issue for me, plus I love the "precision blade" at the top of the razor which allows me to create intricate beard detail.

How serious do you take shaving? I'm pretty damn serious as I use *5* different shaving devices for when I shave. To call it shaving would be a great disservice, it's more like art - my face the canvas where I carve beauty and masculinity as one.


----------



## RoskaL

its not that i take it serious i just like the job done without the pain and without having to pay mega bucks for it. the fusions a good razor and best of the usual ones except the mach 3 but this new de just destroys both


----------



## rectus

RoskaL said:


> its not that i take it serious i just like the job done without the pain and without having to pay mega bucks for it. the fusions a good razor and best of the usual ones except the mach 3 but this new de just destroys both


Ok, so no boar brush then? I think if I did buy a DE razor I'd get a boar brush and mixing bowl too.


----------



## eezy1

why dont you get ingrowns using a DE then? what makes the difference


----------



## RoskaL

rectus said:


> Ok, so no boar brush then? I think if I did buy a DE razor I'd get a boar brush and mixing bowl too.


Nah I use shaving oil. Love that stuff lol


----------



## RoskaL

eezy1 said:


> why dont you get ingrowns using a DE then? what makes the difference


A DE doesn't shave below the skin like a multi blade does so no ingrown hairs


----------



## rectus

RoskaL said:


> A DE doesn't shave below the skin like a multi blade does so no ingrown hairs


Oh right, so a less closer shave. Meaning one would have shave to shave more often.


----------



## RoskaL

No its the closest shave you can get. It doesn't push the hair that's been cut under the skin line like multi blades will

Go and have a professional shave and let me know why none of them will use a fusion


----------



## Sc4mp0

RoskaL said:


> Ordered a edwin Jagger de89 and some feather blades to muck about with


I bought one a few weeks back and love.

I wish id switched to de shaving ages ago and i don't mind shaving now,love the whole process.

Buy an alu block as well,great for little cuts.


----------



## Heath

How long do the blades last?

Anyone know any full kits for sale they recommend?


----------



## tikkajohn

Just baught a safety razor at the weekend awaiting delivery,

Got a merkur classic HD

and a boar brush aswell

Sick of the fusion giving me a rash on my neck


----------



## RoskaL

tikkajohn said:


> Just baught a safety razor at the weekend awaiting delivery,
> 
> Got a merkur classic HD
> 
> and a boar brush aswell
> 
> Sick of the fusion giving me a rash on my neck


That the 34c? Might try the brush and soap style over the top of the oil. The lather looks pretty comfy


----------



## tikkajohn

RoskaL said:


> That the 34c? Might try the brush and soap style over the top of the oil. The lather looks pretty comfy


Yea 34C

Also got proraso shaving soap

The whole lot came to about 80 euros.

Sick of getting a red rash on my neck no matter how I use the fusion.

Here's the full order


----------



## RoskaL

tikkajohn said:


> Yea 34C
> 
> Also got proraso shaving soap
> 
> The whole lot came to about 80 euros.
> 
> Sick of getting a red rash on my neck no matter how I use the fusion.
> 
> Here's the full order
> 
> View attachment 139048


I'll have to give the proraso a go, the green one I'm guessing? I'll prolly get a badge brush as well or something


----------



## Sc4mp0

Heath said:


> How long do the blades last?
> 
> Anyone know any full kits for sale they recommend?


About 4-5 shaves per blade so when you buy a pack of 100 blades for £8 you can see how long they last.

I wouldnt buy a full kit,from what I've seen they are sh*t.

I bought the Edwin jagger l89 and a sample pack blade for just under £30.

I made the mistake of buying a cheap brush so thats my next purchase.

@Dazzza not seen if he's in here but he knows


----------



## tikkajohn

RoskaL said:


> I'll have to give the proraso a go, the green one I'm guessing? I'll prolly get a badge brush as well or something


Yea the green one tried to get the white one its for sensitive skin but they had none.

I talked to my barber at the weekend and he said proraso are very good and recommended the safety razor

will let you know how I get on


----------



## rectus

Oh so there seems to be a few different brands of safety razor then? I just thought it was by one manufacturer. This has made the decision more complicated.


----------



## Sc4mp0

.double post


----------



## Sc4mp0

rectus said:


> Oh so there seems to be a few different brands of safety razor then? I just thought it was by one manufacturer. This has made the decision more complicated.


No mate I've seen about 10 different brands, different materials,sharpness and so on.

Im on the platinum astras(or something like that) and they are one of the sharpest apparently.

You can see a big difference in shaves compared to "modern" razors and its also pointed out the fact how useless having more then one blade is when all you need is a sharp single blade.


----------



## rectus

One thing I forgot to mention is that my Gillette Fusion vibrates.


----------



## RoskaL

The best 2 from what iv seen at decent prices are the merkur 34c and the Edwin jager DE89


----------



## RoskaL

rectus said:


> One thing I forgot to mention is that my Gillette Fusion vibrates.


So does my misses vibrator. Don't mean its better than the real thing


----------



## Guest

if you have never used a DE razor before make sure you get a styptic pencil as well when you order one


----------



## rectus

I'm tempted by this one:

http://www.traditionalshaving.co.uk/edwin-jagger/5325439-edwin-jagger-de-razor-chrome-plated-de89.html


----------



## Sc4mp0

rectus said:


> I'm tempted by this one:
> 
> http://www.traditionalshaving.co.uk/edwin-jagger/5325439-edwin-jagger-de-razor-chrome-plated-de89.html


That's the one i have,not barley colour though.

My first de razor so can't compare but it feels great with handling and quite happy with the balance of it.


----------



## rectus

Sc4mp0 said:


> That's the one i have,not barley colour though.
> 
> My first de razor so can't compare but it feels great with handling and quite happy with the balance of it.


The "barley" refers to an engraved handle for better grip I believe.


----------



## Guest

the long handled merkurs are very good , blades are personal preference and you can buy pack mixes , the feather blades are bloody sharp, its best to buy a mix to start off to see which you prefer.

http://www.shaving-shack.com/


----------



## Dazza

Barley just means it has a knurled handle.

As for kits, any of these would suit you well, DE89 for bum fluff or 34c for something a bit more wiry.

As for blades just go with a selection. I love astra sp but everyone's different so grab a selection, id avoid derby mind.

http://www.traditionalshaving.co.uk/268168-Shaving-Starter-Kits

Brush wise, just go with the best you can afford. Creams are easier to lather, but soaps last a lot longer so it's more down to preference.

Use code bandb for 10% off.


----------



## rectus

Dazzza said:


> Barley just means it has a knurled handle.
> 
> As for kits, any of these would suit you well, DE89 for bum fluff or 34c for something a bit more wiry.
> 
> As for blades just go with a selection. I love astra sp but everyone's different so grab a selection, id avoid derby mind.
> 
> http://www.traditionalshaving.co.uk/268168-Shaving-Starter-Kits
> 
> Brush wise, just go with the best you can afford. Creams are easier to lather, but soaps last a lot longer so it's more down to preference.
> 
> Use code bandb for 10% off.


Hero. Do you think the barley knurling is worth paying extra for?


----------



## Dazza

rectus said:


> Hero. Do you think the barley knurling is worth paying extra for?


Yup, saves your grip from slipping when the handle gets wet, which it will.


----------



## RoskaL

rectus said:


> Hero. Do you think the barley knurling is worth paying extra for?


Its doesn't slip at all with the chrome finish. If you like the look of the barley then go for it. I'm not keen


----------



## rectus

RoskaL said:


> Its doesn't slip at all with the chrome finish. If you like the look of the barley then go for it. I'm not keen


but Dazza says it does, and it seems kind of obvious to me that it would slip because it is a shiny smooth chrome finish. I will get a DE razor, I've just got to figure out the best accessories, and by best, I mean cheap.


----------



## Sc4mp0

rectus said:


> but Dazza says it does, and it seems kind of obvious to me that it would slip because it is a shiny smooth chrome finish. I will get a DE razor, I've just got to figure out the best accessories, and by best, I mean cheap.


Ill be honest,not going to argue with Dazzza as he knows more then me but so far i don't find it slips.

I could be doing it all wrong but so far so good and it does make sense that a smooth surface would slip more.


----------



## RoskaL

You don't need to hold it as if its a sword, gentle grip and let the weight drag it. Shouldn't slip at all

Maybe he has little girlie hands 

Erasmic soap is cheap as hell and highly rated. Blades are just cheap. I got a men-u pure bristle brush from boots for a tenner which I didn't think was bad


----------



## jord222

RoskaL said:


> By far the best Razer iv used


Where do you get these from pal?

Edit - never mind just seen the link :thumb:


----------



## Dazza

Sc4mp0 said:


> Ill be honest,not going to argue with Dazzza as he knows more then me but so far i don't find it slips.
> 
> I could be doing it all wrong but so far so good and it does make sense that a smooth surface would slip more.


Well it's not a guarantee, just has a propensity for it, all depends on your technique. For the sake of a couple quid I'd take the barley.

As for erasmic it's nothing special, far better stuff out there, besides it's only the tallow version that gives a passable shave.

If you want a good cheap soap, la toja sticks are good, and arko provided you can stick the citronella scent.

My favourite soaps are probably l'Occitane cade, or mitchells wool fat.


----------



## Guest

if you have not used one before watch a few youtube vids , the weight of the de does the work , if you drag it across your face like a bic you will be in trouble  , get a good razor (a few have been mentioned) and a good brush , everything else (blades /soaps) will be personal preference.


----------



## RoskaL

Dazzza said:


> Well it's not a guarantee, just has a propensity for it, all depends on your technique. For the sake of a couple quid I'd take the barley.
> 
> As for erasmic it's nothing special, far better stuff out there, besides it's only the tallow version that gives a passable shave.
> 
> If you want a good cheap soap, la toja sticks are good, and arko provided you can stick the citronella scent.
> 
> My favourite soaps are probably l'Occitane cade, or mitchells wool fat.


is the proraso stuff good? alot of people recommend it. i tried that men-u shave creme but doesnt seem as thick unless i didnt use enough lol


----------



## Sc4mp0

RoskaL said:


> is the proraso stuff good? alot of people recommend it. i tried that men-u shave creme but doesnt seem as thick unless i didnt use enough lol


The brush also makes a difference, a cheap one will do the job but its not ideal.

A good quality one will lather up much better.

If you look in your sainsburys they sell truefitt & hill. I bought some on offer(apparently its always on offer) and i think its really good.

Just need a better brush so will buy one soon.


----------



## Guest

lots on fleabay, get a silvertip if you can afford one, they last forever- just comes down to which handle you prefer

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_sop=1&_nkw=badger+hair+brush&rt=nc&LH_PrefLoc=1


----------



## newmusclle

mrssalvatore said:


> Yes very good but as ewen said its can burn so use the sensitive one


with hair removal cream i have only used it 2 times and had to leave it on for about 9 minutes (non sensitive) for it to work.

maybe i have not put it on thick enough?


----------



## Guest

depends how thick the hair is and where you are putting it, i can confirm (even with the sensitive one) DO NOT put it on your balls -probably the fastest ive moved into the shower and you could have seen my balls glowing in the dark in thick fog at 100 yards , it burnt like ****.


----------



## rectus

pugster said:


> lots on fleabay, get a silvertip if you can afford one, they last forever- just comes down to which handle you prefer
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_sop=1&_nkw=badger+hair+brush&rt=nc&LH_PrefLoc=1


That much for a brush?! With this badger cull thing I would hope the price would come right down, or I'm going out culling myself.


----------



## Guest

rectus said:


> That much for a brush?! With this badger cull thing I would hope the price would come right down, or I'm going out culling myself.


 :lol:


----------



## tikkajohn

Took delivery of a merkur 34c today

I just had the best shave I ever had took it slow and didnt get any cuts.

Would definately recommend it never using a fusion again


----------



## rectus

Thing is, I do a partial shave on my face - my moustache area and under my jaw line. The rest is sexy stubble and side burn. Is it still worth getting just for such a small area of face?


----------



## tikkajohn

rectus said:


> Thing is, I do a partial shave on my face - my moustache area and under my jaw line. The rest is sexy stubble and side burn. Is it still worth getting just for such a small area of face?


Id say not if your getting by ok as it is,

I was getting a rash from the fusion on my neck thats why i changed

However it gives a very good shave and is much nicer to use you can feel it cutting the hair


----------



## RoskaL

rectus said:


> Thing is, I do a partial shave on my face - my moustache area and under my jaw line. The rest is sexy stubble and side burn. Is it still worth getting just for such a small area of face?


I only do a partial as well on the neck and abit of cheek. Rest is stubble/ beard depending on the mood lol

I shave my chest aswell so go through blades fairly quick. This saves allot of money and is a better shave. Win win


----------



## musio

I might dive in for a 34c which seems standard as a ford fiesta. Regarding blades, are there any guides? The guy in video linked above discussed angles, sharpness, flexibility. Shouldn't you just go for the sharpest one for the closest shave?


----------



## rectus

RoskaL said:


> I only do a partial as well on the neck and abit of cheek. Rest is stubble/ beard depending on the mood lol
> 
> I shave my chest aswell so go through blades fairly quick. This saves allot of money and is a better shave. Win win


So you're actually shaving your chest with it? I love my nipples too much for that.



musio said:


> I might dive in for a 34c which seems standard as a ford fiesta. Regarding blades, are there any guides? The guy in video linked above discussed angles, sharpness, flexibility. Shouldn't you just go for the sharpest one for the closest shave?


Buy a mixed selection of blades and that way you can see which one you prefer. In that video he talks about breaking the new blade in, but I don't like the idea of doing it on my face... is there a better option like shaving a local pig first?


----------



## RoskaL

Yeh. I don't shave over the nips, go arouuund them and hope to dear god you don't clip one. Might try on my sack for sh!ts and giggles. Bit scared and as they say "its all sh!ts and giggles till someone giggles n sh!ts"


----------



## Dazza

RoskaL said:


> is the proraso stuff good? alot of people recommend it. i tried that men-u shave creme but doesnt seem as thick unless i didnt use enough lol


Yes it has quite a cult following, i think this is the current one folk are going mad over. Never tried it myself, but it's on my list for sure.

www.barberblades.co.uk/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=639&search=Proraso&limit=75

As for brushes be careful, i've had some shed hair like you wouldn't believe, also a silvertip is usually only good for creams, as for soaps you want something with a bit of backbone. A two band super is usually the best all rounder, for creams hmm well i have me a shavemac best badger but it took forever to get soft, took months of breaking in.

I have a silvertip but honestly i never use it, the thing it too big and too soft.

Something like this is half decent.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004X1BFEM/


----------



## funkdocta

Real men have beards and don't shave their body hair! ..... unless required to do so.


----------



## Guest

lol thats one of the best cartoon drawings ive seen in a long time


----------



## ElliElie789

Great job.


----------



## shauny13

after reading this thread i got one of these razors. It arrived today, was a bit cautious but took it slow, and i have to say what a fantastic shave, face feels really good now. Will never go back to my mach 3 now.


----------



## Heath

What soap, brush etc do you guys recommend on a budget?


----------



## rectus

Heath said:


> What soap, brush etc do you guys recommend on a budget?


I want to know this also, but I think proper man shaving done on a budget is looked down upon. It has to be £20 soap which will last 2 shaves otherwise you're an amateur.


----------



## Heath

rectus said:


> I want to know this also, but I think proper man shaving done on a budget is looked down upon. It has to be £20 soap which will last 2 shaves otherwise you're an amateur.


Screw that :lol:

Do poundworld do a soap?


----------



## rectus

Heath said:


> Screw that :lol:
> 
> Do poundworld do a soap?


In all seriousness, I think they do. It's this tub of Palmolive stuff I think. Not sure if that's what we need though.


----------



## RoskaL

@Heath

If you have a savers shop they do a erasmic soap for 2.60 or wilkos or asda also do it I think. That's a really good soap on a budget. For brushes the Wilkinson sword one from most supermarkets is like 4 quid and pretty good for the price so if read from reviews

I went to boots and got a men-u brush for 10 and think its the tats! Its made from boar hair and works really well with no shedding

I'll be getting some of the prorasso soap soon though


----------



## Dazza

Heath said:


> Screw that :lol:
> 
> Do poundworld do a soap?


I'll throw up some links later.

You can get decent stuff on the cheap, but you do need to know what you're buying.


----------



## Sc4mp0

RoskaL said:


> @Heath
> 
> If you have a savers shop they do a erasmic soap for 2.60 or wilkos or asda also do it I think. That's a really good soap on a budget. For brushes the Wilkinson sword one from most supermarkets is like 4 quid and pretty good for the price so if read from reviews
> 
> I went to boots and got a men-u brush for 10 and think its the tats! Its made from boar hair and works really well with no shedding
> 
> I'll be getting some of the prorasso soap soon though


Tgats the brush i have and although i cant compare, looking online from what experienced shavers a brush should be like, id say its quite kak.

That's why my next purchase is a brush.


----------



## RoskaL

Sc4mp0 said:


> Tgats the brush i have and although i cant compare, looking online from what experienced shavers a brush should be like, id say its quite kak.
> 
> That's why my next purchase is a brush.


But if its your first brush on the cheap and it works?

Omega brushes are good sub £20. I'll wait till next year before I get a badger brush though I think


----------



## Sc4mp0

RoskaL said:


> But if its your first brush on the cheap and it works?
> 
> Omega brushes are good sub £20. I'll wait till next year before I get a badger brush though I think


Oh yeah don't get me wrong it works,but doesn't hold much water which is needed for lathering.

As a conclusion i believe that you actually need to use more soap to get the same effect,bit like using showergel in your hand or using a puff.


----------



## Sc4mp0

I meant the wilkos brush by the way,not the one you have.


----------



## welshman

I do chest and spuds with a DE whilst I'm in a hot bath without any creme or soap, am yet to cut myself. Not getting on with the DE on my face though, got a Merkur 34c with Feather blades, going to try different blades when I run out.


----------



## rectus

welshman said:


> I do chest and spuds with a DE whilst I'm in a hot bath without any creme or soap, am yet to cut myself. Not getting on with the DE on my face though, got a Merkur 34c with Feather blades, going to try different blades when I run out.


My understanding is that those types of blades are for Ninjas for when they shave.


----------



## RoskaL

I can now claim my ninja status


----------



## Dazza

Ok here we go, oh and many don't frown on cheap as it's a challenge to find something cheap that's still good.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Progress-Vulfix-Grosvenor-Bristle-Shaving/dp/B004X1BFEM

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Edwin-Jagger-Ivory-Coloured-Plastic-Shaving/dp/B003LW4NVG/ref=pd_sim_sbs_d_4

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Arko-Shaving-Cream-Stick-pieces/dp/B00C8R25ZG/ref=sr_1_1?s=drugstore&ie=UTF8&qid=1383869671&sr=1-1&keywords=arko

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Palmolive-Classic-Extract-Shave-Stick/dp/B0012XZAKE/ref=pd_sim_d_87


----------



## rectus

Thank you. Trouble is, I don't know what a shave stick and shave soap is. All I know is my Gillette Hydraglide 3000 gel. Research will be done!


----------



## RoskaL

rectus said:


> Thank you. Trouble is, I don't know what a shave stick and shave soap is. All I know is my Gillette Hydraglide 3000 gel. Research will be done!


That stuff is bad! Like real bad. Might as well use water  I kinda like oils but shave soap is so much smoother than Gillette and iv been using cheap stuff


----------



## musio

Isn't gillete better? 3 blades in one mean you don't have to take three separate shaves in the morning which takes ages. I'd rather do one pass and pay more for the blade.


----------



## RoskaL

musio said:


> Isn't gillete better? 3 blades in one mean you don't have to take three separate shaves in the morning which takes ages. I'd rather do one pass and pay more for the blade.


Find someone that shaves with a DE and challenge them to a 1 pass shave. Could guarantee you would not win


----------



## musio

RoskaL said:


> Find someone that shaves with a DE and challenge them to a 1 pass shave. Could guarantee you would not win


I know people who shave with one and they tell me it takes multiple passes to get smooth. Maybe the final result is better


----------



## Dazza

RoskaL said:


> Find someone that shaves with a DE and challenge them to a 1 pass shave. Could guarantee you would not win


And i can promise you i would.

Had one last night using a muhle R41 which is super aggressive.

It's all about experience and knowing what works best for you.


----------



## Sc4mp0

musio said:


> Isn't gillete better? 3 blades in one mean you don't have to take three separate shaves in the morning which takes ages. I'd rather do one pass and pay more for the blade.


Honestly mate, have a shave with a single blade you'll see that all this multiple blades media is a load of toss.

You need a single GOOD blade


----------



## Heath

Even with fusion I can't get clean shave in just 1 pass lol


----------



## Dazza

Heath said:


> Even with fusion I can't get clean shave in just 1 pass lol


Technically a fusion gives you five passes one go, so it's not much of a comparison to a de.

Given time you'll be having closer, better shaves once you suss out what you like.

And the blades cost pennies, 200 astra sp cost me £14. I get several shaves from each one.


----------



## Heath

Dazzza said:


> Technically a fusion gives you five passes one go, so it's not much of a comparison to a de.
> 
> Given time you'll be having closer, better shaves once you suss out what you like.


Only in past few days have I learnt about mapping my beard


----------



## Dazza

Heath said:


> Only in past few days have I learnt about mapping my beard


That'll change, honestly you would be in disbelief if you saw me shave.

I used to cut myself to ribbons, now it's the odd nick if that and I don't hang about.

I still have a Hydro 3 for those days I cba with it.


----------



## rectus

Ok, so a shaving stick is an alternative to soap. You create the lather on your face rather than in a bowl. Rub stick on beard, lather up with softened brush, shave. So I'm guessing the choice between soap and a stick is just personal preference?


----------



## Dazza

rectus said:


> Ok, so a shaving stick is an alternative to soap. You create the lather on your face rather than in a bowl. Rub stick on beard, lather up with softened brush, shave. So I'm guessing the choice between soap and a stick is just personal preference?


Soap and a stick is the same thing, just a different form.

I like arko because for one it's hell of a soap if you can get past the citronella scent, and it's soft enough to mush into a bowl should you wish to.

Personally with sticks i soak em, then rub with a brush it's just a case of what you prefer.


----------



## rectus

Just ordered my Edwin Jagger DE89 *Barley* and sample pack of blades from Traditional Shaving. With the discount it was £30 in all! The razor is out of stock so I'll have to wait but I don't mind. I couldn't stretch to a proper badger brush so I just bought a cheap Wilkinson Sword one from Tesco for £4. Plus got a Palmolive shaving soap stick for 50p. I'm excited!


----------



## shauny13

rectus said:


> Just ordered my Edwin Jagger DE89 *Barley* and sample pack of blades from Traditional Shaving. With the discount it was £30 in all! The razor is out of stock so I'll have to wait but I don't mind. I couldn't stretch to a proper badger brush so I just bought a cheap Wilkinson Sword one from Tesco for £4. Plus got a Palmolive shaving soap stick for 50p. I'm excited!


you won't look back mate. Enjoy.


----------



## rectus

Look what I just got! 










I won't be using it until tomorrow night, just hope I don't shave my face/off.


----------



## rectus

Well, I cut my face to shreds! I went with the grain and then... against the grain. Big mistake. Bloody big mistake.


----------



## Sc4mp0

rectus said:


> Well, I cut my face to shreds! I went with the grain and then... against the grain. Big mistake. Bloody big mistake.


Haha I made that mistake so now keeping it for when I'm good enough with the razor.

In the mean time a photo of the difference between a decent brush drip drying and a cheap one. As I said to Dazzza,who knew anyway, difference is unbelievable from start to finish.


----------



## eezy1

wouldnt go near my nuts with a DE lol

face shaving is supposed to be a learning curve that gets better. most cut themselves to **** the first few times with a DE


----------



## rectus

eezy1 said:


> wouldnt go near my nuts with a DE lol
> 
> face shaving is supposed to be a learning curve that gets better. most cut themselves to **** the first few times with a DE


I can't see how I'm going to improve. What am I doing wrong? I'm so light with it, because I'm scared of it! I tried doing just with the grain, and 45 degrees and I was still bleeding. The blood spots look disgusting on what is a very handsome face.


----------



## eezy1

rectus said:


> I can't see how I'm going to improve. What am I doing wrong? I'm so light with it, because I'm scared of it! I tried doing just with the grain, and 45 degrees and I was still bleeding. The blood spots look disgusting on what is a very handsome face.


i use double blade gillette disposables mate. one shave and i bin them

done alot of reading up on DE shaving but never switched. give it a month of reg shaving and if u still arent happy drop DE for whatever worked for you before. if anything worked for you before :tongue:


----------



## Beats

rectus said:


> I can't see how I'm going to improve. What am I doing wrong? I'm so light with it, because I'm scared of it! I tried doing just with the grain, and 45 degrees and I was still bleeding. The blood spots look disgusting on what is a very handsome face.


Youtube some videos mate theres no shame in it...... I still have to youtube 'How to tie a tie' every single time I wear one lol


----------



## Sc4mp0

rectus said:


> I can't see how I'm going to improve. What am I doing wrong? I'm so light with it, because I'm scared of it! I tried doing just with the grain, and 45 degrees and I was still bleeding. The blood spots look disgusting on what is a very handsome face.


Hahahahahaha at that last part.

Honestly fella, I found out the hard way that the slightest sideways move cuts you so you really have to master the straight stroke with the razor in the direction you're going.

Also try a different blade.Astra sp platinum and merkur I was fine with but I the feathers fvcked my face up so not using them again.

As for blood spots, you got an ALU bloc?? I rinse my face, rub the bloc over my face and leave for about 3 minutes then rinse off and there isn't a sign of blood as its blocked up all the cuts.


----------



## rectus

Sc4mp0 said:


> Hahahahahaha at that last part.
> 
> Honestly fella, I found out the hard way that the slightest sideways move cuts you so you really have to master the straight stroke with the razor in the direction you're going.
> 
> Also try a different blade.Astra sp platinum and merkur I was fine with but I the feathers fvcked my face up so not using them again.
> 
> As for blood spots, you got an ALU bloc?? I rinse my face, rub the bloc over my face and leave for about 3 minutes then rinse off and there isn't a sign of blood as its blocked up all the cuts.


I'm using the Derby blades at the moment which I hear aren't the sharpest of the bunch so I can't imagine what a Japanese blade would do! I suppose my shaking hands due to the fear don't help. Got a link to the stuff you're referring to?


----------



## rectus

eezy1 said:


> i use double blade gillette disposables mate. one shave and i bin them
> 
> done alot of reading up on DE shaving but never switched. give it a month of reg shaving and if u still arent happy drop DE for whatever worked for you before. if anything worked for you before :tongue:


I like the art of shaving, and buying a new razor has got me excited again about grooming. The Fusion ProGlide did work for me, but I would still get blood spots, just not as much as with my safety razor.


----------



## Sc4mp0

rectus said:


> I'm using the Derby blades at the moment which I hear aren't the sharpest of the bunch so I can't imagine what a Japanese blade would do! I suppose my shaking hands due to the fear don't help. Got a link to the stuff you're referring to?


Osma Bloc - Alum Block 75g (Soothes Shaving Irritation) by Osma Laboratoires http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004NEHR28/ref=cm_sw_r_udp_awd_87AQsb15KBQJ8


----------



## Dazza

rectus said:


> I'm using the Derby blades at the moment which I hear aren't the sharpest of the bunch so I can't imagine what a Japanese blade would do! I suppose my shaking hands due to the fear don't help. Got a link to the stuff you're referring to?


Derby are poor, you're probably using too much pressure to get a decent shave.

Give shark super chrome a try as they're sharp but forgiving.


----------



## RoskaL

I'm using feathers and got this down to a t on all shaving except my neck -_- whip round my face, torso even the nads like a ninja. The neck is a whole different ball game


----------



## musio

I went back to fusion proglide from a 34c. as it's quicker as there are less passes (multiple blazes vs one de blade). I couldn't be ****d with lather, shave, rinse, lather, shave repeat. Also less cuts & nicks. Much closer shave. The crimes and brush has helped with my Gillette shave massively.


----------

